# Remothe trunk release not working



## rceyba (Jun 20, 2006)

My trunk release is not working from both the keyless remote and the latch beside the driver seat. I can hear an electric 'click' when I lft the release latch, but it is not opening. When I open the trunk manually, and press the keyless remote, I can see the mechanism moving to open the latch, but it appears as though the mechanism isn't getting enough juice to completely open the latch.

Any suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## Te Ata (Jan 4, 2020)

I am having the same problem if you have found a solution can you please let me know


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The trunk lid may be adjusted too tight mechanically. There should be two adjusting bolts on the locking mechanism to loosen the lid.


----------

